

Arduino LED Startup Counter - matthack
http://matthack.com/startup-counter/

======
matthack
First time posting on Hacker News! I thought this tutorial on how to build
your own LED internet connected startup display might be of interest to some
people. [http://matthack.com/startup-counter/](http://matthack.com/startup-
counter/)

------
nacs
Looks good.

For those who want more details on building this kind of thing:
[https://learn.adafruit.com/category/led-
matrix](https://learn.adafruit.com/category/led-matrix)

Ebay also has some relatively cheap kits (
[http://www.ebay.com/sch/?_nkw=led+matrix+arduino](http://www.ebay.com/sch/?_nkw=led+matrix+arduino)
).

~~~
matthack
Thanks for the links nacs.

I have a full hardware + code tutorial available as well.

